# Sub facing diection help



## tblt44 (Apr 28, 2011)

I will be installing my JL JX360/2 amp and a single Polk 12 inch sub next weekend.
How to face the sub to get the best sound with the least vibrations.I don't want the lid bouncing up and down.
I will be making the box.

options.
speaker facing trunk lid.(back of car)
box on drivers side speaker facing passenger side.
speaker at about a 30 deg. angle facing upward and towards the back seat.Pointed at the op rear deck.

I was also going to remover the sound material around the rear speakers and from the small holes in the rear deck to let some bass thru.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

You forgot to say which car...

If it's a BMW sedan/Saloon car, you need to make an enclosure to allow the subwoofer to fire through the ski hatch. You can make a 'ski hatch' if you haven't currently got one;











































Doing it this way means 100% of the bass will transfer into the cabin and you won't have any rear trunklid rattles or number plate buzzes.

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## tblt44 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a 2005 325i sedan.No ski package.back seat has a solid back with no fold down.
I may punch out the ski pass area and hope more bass gets thru the seat foam.I was also thinking of modifying the back rear deck cover where the existing speakers are to let some bass thru.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi

If you 'only' take out the rear speakers, perhaps 85-90% of the bass will remain swirling around in the trunk and 10% will come through the 'little' holes left. When you go outside the car and open the trunk, you'll hear all the bass. So, it's a very inefficient way of doing things. The method above, transfers 100% of the bass into the cabin. 

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## tblt44 (Apr 28, 2011)

I do not have a fold down armrest or I would do that in a heartbeat


----------

